# +850 9-11 Families Sue Saudi Arabia



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2017)

I thought this was worth keeping separate from the merged "Terrorism in the West" thread for the moment.


> More than 850 family members of victims of the 9/11 attacks filed a lawsuit Monday against the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. The suit alleges that Saudi Arabia provided support to al Qaeda in multiple ways. First, it alleges that Saudi Arabian charities ran terrorist training camps in Afghanistan, working hand in hand with Osama bin Laden. The suit also claims that the government of Saudi Arabia directly funded al Qaeda by providing passports and transportation across the globe. Finally, the suit contends that certain Saudi officials worked with the hijackers in the US for the 18 months leading up to the attacks. The lawsuit seeks unspecified damages, with the primary motive on trying to hold Saudi Arabia accountable for the attacks.
> 
> This legal challenge only became available after congress passed the Justice Against State Sponsors of Terrorism Act, which provided the legal recourse to sue foreign governments over the 9/11 attacks. After the bill passed in both chambers of congress it was vetoed by President Barack Obama in September, who argued that the bill would open US diplomats and servicemen to suit abroad. Congress overrode the presidential veto in a bipartisan effort. The law was quickly condemned by Saudi Arabia.


Official complaint filed in court (12.5 MB PDF) here.

More media takes on this via Google News here.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2017)

I wish the families all the luck in the world and I hope they're successful in their suit.


----------



## AbdullahD (22 Mar 2017)

I am no fan of Saudi Arabia as a country and I hope all those who aid terrorists in any way, shape or form, meet the full force of the legal systems in their respective countries..

I can not help but wonder, if this is a slippery slope. I do not know a whole lot, but my limited understanding is that if they win the court case, they will not be able to get money out of Saudi Arabia and they would need to seize Saudi assests in the USA.

I can see Saudi's getting mad and launching a counter suit or seizing american assests in Saudi im retaliation and this becoming a new form of protectionist economic warfare. Ie if you sue us and take 'xyz' assests we will sue you and take 'abc' assests.

All in all, I say this will be interesting to watch. I may actually need to spend some time digging into it. None the less, if this gives the victims families peace of mind, I'll be happy.

My rambling
Abdullah


----------



## Lightguns (22 Mar 2017)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> I am no fan of Saudi Arabia as a country and I hope all those who aid terrorists in any way, shape or form, meet the full force of the legal systems in their respective countries..
> 
> I can not help but wonder, if this is a slippery slope. I do not know a whole lot, but my limited understanding is that if they win the court case, they will not be able to get money out of Saudi Arabia and they would need to seize Saudi assests in the USA.
> 
> ...



What assets of value would the US have in a country that has nationalized every industry?  Nationalizing a fast food chains there would have little effect as those rely heavily on their US supply chain.  They could force US citizens working there to stay beyond their contracts but there is not a lot of US working there anymore.  The only thing the Saudis understand is money and the bobbles they buy with it.  Seize their California homes, their Kentucky race horses, their NYC condos, by golly take it all.


----------

